# So I have a 110g at work...



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

..and the tank looks pretty dreadful. For some reason it is covered in that black buzz algae that covers and kills leaves.

What I am looking for are some possible layouts.

I think in a month or so I am going to completely re-do the entire tank.

Lets get a game plan going here. I want pictures, diagrams, plant species profiles, fertilizers...etc.


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

or you cauld do some searching for yourself,..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Ironhead said:


> or you cauld do some searching for yourself,..


I don't think you get it.

I'm tearing this tank apart.

Clean slate.

Top of the line equipment and free plants.

This is a dream for most aquarist..

I know my stuff when it comes to plants, but I think there are a few members who would love to be a part of this tank.

I am going to take step by step photo updates for you all to enjoy aswell.

Ironhead, feel free to steer clear of this thread from now on though...please.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My favorite tank layouts are









and









I guess it depends on how much maintenance the tank will get. Also whats going in it?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If it is a standard 110g, that is a horrible tank to plant due to its depth. I wouldn't do stem plants because of the continual trimming and replanting.

I'm thinking jungle val in the back corners, a nice centerpiece sword, maybe a midground sword to each side of the centerpiece, and let E. tennelus micro fill in the rest. You could mix in some other plants/driftwood as well, but I would keep it simple and go low maintenance since it will be a PITA to work on.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I am going to take step by step photo updates for you all to enjoy aswell.


Sounds good Danny. When you get started let me know and I can pin the thread for you so we can follow your progress.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of a wicked hardscape combined with alot of shorter plants to get that "lawn" look. The substrate built up in some sections with a ton of Glosso's looks like rolling hills and I go crazy for designs like that!! and with 250w MH's it shouldn't be a problem.
That's just me personally though.

Even some driftwood with some different mosses on it is great too.
Oh ya,,whats being kept in this 110g?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> If it is a standard 110g, that is a horrible tank to plant due to its depth. I wouldn't do stem plants because of the continual trimming and replanting.
> 
> I'm thinking jungle val in the back corners, a nice centerpiece sword, maybe a midground sword to each side of the centerpiece, and let E. tennelus micro fill in the rest. You could mix in some other plants/driftwood as well, but I would keep it simple and go low maintenance since it will be a PITA to work on.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

You doing CO2, high output lighting or low light Danny?

I've already posted this pic somewhere but this is my absolute favorite Low light tank. Worth me posting again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Definitely high output lighting. The MH fixture is no slouch.

Great pics guys, keep em coming.


----------

